# Amp ? Emotiva XPR5 Advice Needed



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a Denon AVR4520CI Receiver in my rack...It runs nine 150 watt channels, total 1350 watts.
I run the following speakers:
RTI A5 x2 300w x2
RTI A7 x2 400w x2
RTI A3 x2 150w x2
RTI A1 x2 150w x2
CSIA6 x1 200w x1
F/XIA6 x2 150w x2 
Total 2500w

Do i need an amp to properly feed them power?
I need to buy a amp but do i need one this powerfull, in order to run all 11 speakers a amp is required. Denon only runs 9 powered.

Would it be advised to add an Emotiva XPR 5 (400w x 5, total 2000w).
Run the RTIA 5 x2 600 w
RTIA 7 x2 800 w
CSIA 6 x1 200 w total 
on the Emotiva.

Emotiva power 2000w run 1600w on it.

Denon AVr 4520CI run the
RTIA 1 x2 300w
RTIA 3 x2 300w
F/xiA6 x2 300w

Denon power 1350w run 900w on it.


Thoughts, opinions?? 



Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...s-mjolnir-theater-build-14.html#ixzz2YTbGAwQQ


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

First congrats on your current setup!

If you have the budget for the XPR-5, then I think you are making a great move. I had a pair of RTi A7's and they were driven by a XPA-3 amp.The sound was really good, clean and no distortion at all.

So, if you let the XPR-5 to power the A7's, CSi A6 and the A5's; and then you only use the 4520 for all the other speakers, you will have an impressive sound all around.

If you listen to music, then you will have an extra benefit if you plan to use your system in a 2 channel stereo + subs configuration. 

I have a Denon 4311 (this unit doesn't let me re-assign the internal amps), so I'm using external amps for my 11 speakers and it sounds amazingly good.

So, if pull the trigger on the XPR-5, you will be very pleased. Also, Emotiva is running a summer sale and you should be covered by their return policy in the rare event that you don't like how everything sounds after adding the amp............but, I bet you will keep it.

Congrats again on your system and report back!!!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

cr136124 said:


> First congrats on your current setup!
> 
> If you have the budget for the XPR-5, then I think you are making a great move. I had a pair of RTi A7's and they were driven by a XPA-3 amp.The sound was really good, clean and no distortion at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments. By the way do you have any photos of your theater room? Would love to see how you have it set up.


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

No problem, glad I'm able to help a bit.

I have a thread here at HTshack (initial setup at the first page and updated pics at page 4) - if you have a sec take a loot at it:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-room-photos-finished-rooms-only/59180-its-alive.html


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It would be very un necessary to get a 5 channel external amp with that receiver. Although the specifications for the 4520 are impressive its not going to do 150watts per channel all channels driven. If you were to get a 2 channel amp just for the mains the receiver would have no issues driving the rest. 
Unless your running your system well above reference levels you will have plenty of headroom.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

I second the above advice. Just get a good 2-channel amp and drive it from the Denon preouts. I 've done so in the past with great results. BTW, all those speaker wattage numbers are only a manufacturer's guideline of the peak power they will handle. It does not mean you have to use amplifiers with matching output numbers.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Since I am running RTI A5 x2 with a max of 300w each as front wides and RTI A7 x2 with a max of 400w each wouldnt it be recommended to run all four toweres on an amp instead of the Denon Reciever? Keep in mind these Polk Speakers can be tougher to push. I was looking at higher watt amps for that reason rather than trying to get decibals.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

You could run the two pairs of mains on a pair of Emotiva 2-channel amps, and use the Denon channels for the remaining speakers. You never mentoned whether you felt there was a lack of adequate sound levels with your current setup ? BTW, very nice home theater build. :T


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

It seems a 5 channel amp would be cheaper than two 2-channel amps.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

phillihp23 said:


> It seems a 5 channel amp would be cheaper than two 2-channel amps.


Where do you find that? Yes a single 5 channel amp will cost lees than buying 5 separate amps for all the channels but its still going to cost more than a 2 channel amp.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Glen B said:


> You could run the two pairs of mains on a pair of Emotiva 2-channel amps, and use the Denon channels for the remaining speakers. You never mentoned whether you felt there was a lack of adequate sound levels with your current setup ? BTW, very nice home theater build. :T


I don't know that there is a lack of adequate sound levels currently, but I do believe the sound is subdued, not as freely flowing from. For lack of better words :dontknow: And I feel that my Denon Reciever does get pretty warm. So if I distribute the speakers between an amp and the reciever I feel like I would have better sound quality (push the speakers easier) and prolong the life of my Denon.:whistling:


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Speaking of Amps where would i find a trigger to go from my Denon 4520CI to an Emotiva Amp ?
Ya know, so when the Denon turns on the Emotiva Amp turns on also.


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

phillihp23 said:


> I don't know that there is a lack of adequate sound levels currently, but I do believe the sound is subdued, not as freely flowing from. For lack of better words :dontknow: And I feel that my Denon Reciever does get pretty warm. So if I distribute the speakers between an amp and the reciever I feel like I would have better sound quality (push the speakers easier) and prolong the life of my Denon.:whistling:


I still believe you will have better results with an XPR5 rather than a two channel XPR2. From the WPC price point of view you also have a better deal with the XPR5.

Once again..........that is just me!



phillihp23 said:


> Speaking of Amps where would i find a trigger to go from my Denon 4520CI to an Emotiva Amp ?
> Ya know, so when the Denon turns on the Emotiva Amp turns on also.


Your 4520 should have 2 - 12v trigger outputs, so you can use one of them to turn your amp on and off. You just need a 3.5mm stereo cable to hook the Denon with your amplifier. 

Now, if you are already using all the 12v trigger outputs, then you can use one of these (3.5mm trigger stereo cables are included):

http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/accessories/products/et3


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Since your going to buy an amp anyway, and I'm a firm believer that you should be happy with your system...I would splurge & get a 3 channel amp for the mains & center & use the Denon for the rest. I think it will be the compromise that will satisfy your need to feel you have enough power, which BTW you will have. Nice system.


----------



## DeltaDube (Jul 10, 2013)

phillihp23 said:


> I have a Denon AVR4520CI Receiver in my rack...It runs nine 150 watt channels, total 1350 watts.
> I run the following speakers:
> RTI A5 x2 300w x2
> RTI A7 x2 400w x2
> ...


your denon 4520 dose not put out 150 per channel all the time impossible.. 

the xpr 5 does indeed put out 400 wpc all channels driven all the time.. 
it is recommend to run on a 20 amp circuit... but will run on 15 amp..

yes your system will sound way better so get 1 xpr5, 2 xpr2, and 2 xpr 1s have your mind blown...

cheers..

then upgrade the processor to separates too ...


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's input. I decided on the XPA-5. Kinda middle ground in regard to comments received in favor of higher models and other comments stating my receiver should be just fine.
It should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congradulations, you are gonna love it! Be sure & let us know what you think. From arrival to unboxing to setting up & of course to listening. And we love pics!


----------



## DeltaDube (Jul 10, 2013)

cr136124 said:


> I still believe you will have better results with an XPR5 rather than a two channel XPR2. From the WPC price point of view you also have a better deal with the XPR5.
> 
> Once again..........that is just me!
> 
> ...


Hey Cr 13 that you bro LOL.. 

cheers


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

phillihp23 said:


> Thanks for everyone's input. I decided on the XPA-5. Kinda middle ground in regard to comments received in favor of higher models and other comments stating my receiver should be just fine.
> It should arrive tomorrow.


Congrats on the XPA-5. You will really enjoy it! Don't forget to post your initial impressions and as mentioned above..........share some pics!!!



DeltaDube said:


> Hey Cr 13 that you bro LOL..
> 
> cheers


Yep, that is me Mr. B!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

See the thread posted here for my XPA-5 Gen 2 Unboxing and Review.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-receivers-processors-amps/68850-xpa-5-gen-2-unboxing-setup.html#post627260


----------

